# Insulate in or outside of pipe?



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

I was called to add a wet bar on a roof top patio. Rough-in was already there per spec. When I cut off the hard cap to start piping this is what I found. Ended up cutting a hole in the ceiling below(master bedroom). Come to find out it was never tied in. It had a horizontal run and riser but no 90. So when they sprayed insulation the filled the pipe and joist bay.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

90's are so overrated anyways!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Might as well be sealed off. It's just foam core crap.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sure if we put our heads together we can find a use for that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

"Well Mr. So-and-so, that wet bar is going to cost you alot more than we thought...but you can have a dry bar."........:laughing:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

The guy spraying the foam was just doing what the pipe told him to.....


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

In the words of the immortal Homer Simpson: "Dooohhh!"


----------



## London Plumbing (Feb 14, 2014)

I bet they loved the news about replacing the pipe  lol


----------

